# My Fleetwood Interior ---



## ENVIUS

So this last month i decided to replace my Carpet and my audio/video system in my Fleetwood.....Well one thing led to another and know my interior is completely stripped...

I decided to do a complete color change...Since the car is white and pink its obvious that i would do the same to the interior...

So my idea goes like this...
Dash - White with The wood grain trim and gauge cluster Pink - glove box white with pink glove box latch - Pink fuse box cover - Dash pad white with the vents in the corners and top Pink - 

Steering column - Chrome wheel with matching Tilt, Shifter, and hazard button. The plastic on the column white -

Headliner - White with Pink caddy emblem in the center - All plastic pieces painted pink - oh shit handles, rear vanity mirrors, visors, etc.....

Carpet - Ordered from Auto Custom Carpets - Pink of course lol

Plastic on the bottom that runs along the carpet that hides wires and edges of carpet will be pink - same with plastic by the back door and back seat -
The large Pillar covers will be white...The front pillar pieces that go by the windows along the dash will be white...the rear dash and rear panels that the seat belts go into will be white - the speaker covers will be pink and chrome on the rear deck -

Door Panels - White with the wood grain inserts and door handles pink and the carpet replaced with pink vinyl -

Seats - White with pink piping - The arm rests front and back will be pink with the middle section of the seat from the front to back seats will be pink..(the area under the arm rests) and the front seat back pockets will be pink....

Seat Belts will be white - couldn't find pink belts lol

Im sure im forgetting something but here are the pics of the strip down...and some shots of some new parts...

Im also doing a TON of MUCH NEEDED cable management -


*Stock Pics*





































*
Tear Down -
*


----------



## ENVIUS

Some of the new parts going in...


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS

The Dash is almost done....


----------



## ENVIUS

Will have more pics as i get some of the parts done..

Ill be picking up the dash in the next day or so and all the plastic parts that are at the paint shop are supposed to be done Friday so ill get those pics of then....


----------



## VItreryda

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:   :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin: 

got a super deal here local....like 1100 super deal lol

but i strip the car and install it all


----------



## FloridaLowrider

nice design bro. good job!


----------



## ENVIUS

thanks


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man. Always liked your caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj

what decc do you have in the dash it fits perfectly and are what are you doin with the grey leather cuase i need it


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS

The pics are cell phone pics ill gey better ones this weekend but the pink paint is House of Kolor Pink Pearl


----------



## niLfx

thats hot... is the dash painted white or is that dye? also where did u get the carpet.


----------



## niLfx

nevermind i re-read about the carpet.. but my dash question still stands!


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by niLfx_@Mar 4 2010, 11:39 PM~16802394
> *thats hot... is the dash painted white or is that dye? also where did u get the carpet.
> *


Yeaa HOT PINK CARPET.. Thats crazyy man really sweeet..
i reaslly like the pinstiping just

Nice car


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by niLfx_@Mar 5 2010, 01:56 AM~16802527
> *nevermind i re-read about the carpet.. but my dash question still stands!
> *



Dye


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

nice


----------



## ENVIUS

next page for updates.... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

First are the custom pieces for the pieces that cover the carpet and front seat belt housings that rum from kick panels to the back seats...





































Instead of that black plastic crap that always pops off my painter made me some nice thick aluminum pieces that fit in place there...very nice touch to add with my steering wheel and other small chrome accents in the car


----------



## ENVIUS

Heres the pics of the parts painted and a few of the dash setup to show what it will look like when finished...


----------



## ENVIUS

So thanks to Sanchez my Dash is back in...about 90% done...waiting on a few more parts from the painter....

you get the idea .....pics dont do it justice at all.....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*That white dash is gonna blind you when the sun bings off it I had to learn this the hard way wit the white dash on my 73 Caprice very hard 2 drive when the suns out thats why I got a black dash instead
B4








after









white dashes is cool 4 show cars but if you drive alot might want to get a pink dash cover 4 when your driving & pull it out at the shows*


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 7 2010, 10:04 AM~16818781
> *That white dash is gonna blind you when the sun bings off it I had to learn this the hard way wit the white dash on my 73 Caprice very hard 2 drive when the suns out thats why I got a black dash instead
> B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white dashes is cool 4 show cars but if you drive alot might want to get a pink dash cover 4 when your driving & pull it out at the shows
> *



ive heard that before but well see....i got sunglasses lol


----------



## AndrewH

looking very good my man. You might looking into a different color dash pad for driving, somthing you can roll up and stuff under the seat for the shows, I dunno. (hey i just saw FW Rider said the same thing) White dashes SUCK for just that one reason


----------



## Ant-Wan

Deffinatley completing the design of the car  

Keep that good work dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

Got some more parts back today and also started installing the carpet..also got the dash about 95% done..still some adjustments to do but its almost there...


heres the white parts that i had painted...


----------



## ENVIUS

Heres some of the carpet and dash installation


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man. Really coming together nicely! 


I like the steering wheel...same one I picked up for dirt! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

car is looking good aaron :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit

Wow man thats gonna look amazing.

Since you pulled the stock wheel does it kick an SRS code?


----------



## TCaddy

Wow comming along nicly.. gunna bee nice hwen finished..and youll prolly be happy.hahaha


----------



## Switchblade

Look at all that pink, you fairy.

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

:wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

Got the rest of my plastic parts back from the shop



























































































Interior man just left with my seats, door panels, rear dash, and other mis interior parts


----------



## Switchblade

Is Mike gonna stripe the dash to match the car? That would be cool.


----------



## KAKALAK

clean


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 15 2010, 12:37 AM~16892244
> *Is Mike gonna stripe the dash to match the car? That would be cool.
> *


maybe these parts


----------



## chicaddi

cant wait to see the finish pics


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

white dash isnt that bad. I had one in my lincoln and it didnt bother me at all. I have a chrome dash in my new car and it doesnt bug me either. just so you know


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 19 2010, 12:36 AM~16933673
> *white dash isnt that bad.  I had one in my lincoln and it didnt bother me at all.  I have a chrome dash in my new car and it doesnt bug me either.  just so you know
> *



cool ...i bet chrome would be way worse than white lol....

ill find out in a week or 2 when the interior is done and i can roll again


----------



## ENVIUS

more work tomorrow...


----------



## ENVIUS

didnt get much done....lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16957544
> *didnt get much done....lol
> *



Lol, we can tell by the lack of pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16959640
> *Lol, we can tell by the lack of pictures!  :biggrin:
> *


as if you should be talking  :uh: :0 




















































:0 :rofl: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC D

WUZUP HOMIE I SAW THAT U POSTED ON 93 -96 FLEETWOOD FEST THAT YOU HAD A GAP IN BETWEEN YOUR STEERING WHEEL N COLUM I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WHEN I HAD MINE AND THE WAY TO FIX THAT IS YOU HAVE TO CUT THE YELLOW AIR BAG WIRE OFF AND TAKE THE BLACK PLASTIC THING OFF THAT THE WIRE GOES IN..... YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO BRAKE IT OFF CUZ YOU DONT NEED IT ANYMORE AND THEN YOULL BE ABLE TO PUSH THE STEERING WHEEL FURTHER IN..............HOPE THIS HELPS...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Mar 22 2010, 09:59 PM~16967191
> *WUZUP HOMIE I SAW THAT U POSTED ON 93 -96 FLEETWOOD FEST THAT YOU HAD A GAP IN BETWEEN YOUR STEERING WHEEL N COLUM I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WHEN I HAD MINE AND THE WAY TO FIX THAT IS YOU HAVE TO CUT THE YELLOW AIR BAG WIRE OFF AND TAKE THE BLACK PLASTIC THING OFF THAT THE WIRE GOES IN..... YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO BRAKE IT OFF CUZ YOU DONT NEED IT ANYMORE AND THEN YOULL BE ABLE TO PUSH THE STEERING WHEEL FURTHER IN..............HOPE THIS HELPS...
> *



Cool man ill look into that thanks


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 22 2010, 07:44 AM~16959640
> *Lol, we can tell by the lack of pictures!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol i know... Interior man had a delay in som materials so im supposed to have the headliner and back dash back by friday so hopefully this weekend ill have more pics for you lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16969935
> *Lol i know... Interior man had a delay in som materials so im supposed to have the headliner and back dash back by friday so hopefully this weekend ill have more pics for you lol
> *



Lol, all good. Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

still waiting on the interior man to get my shit done ....


----------



## ROCK OUT

looking good :thumbsup: now your gonna need a pink e&g top :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Switchblade

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 28 2010, 02:47 AM~17021665
> *looking good :thumbsup: now your gonna need a pink e&g top :biggrin:
> *


thats in the works :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## L-BOOGIE




----------



## cadillacj




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## ENVIUS

My interior man told me hes coming to the house on Saturday with everything but my seats.....cant wait to get it in and get some new pics on here.....


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## CUZICAN

All I know is you better have some good quality driving gloves so you dont burn the piss out of yourself while driving :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 2 2010, 09:54 PM~17081037
> *All I know is you better have some good quality driving gloves so you dont burn the piss out of yourself while driving  :biggrin:
> *



lol yeah i dont know about that


----------



## ENVIUS

Heres some updated pics :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya

nice job homie... looks hella clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

thanks


----------



## ENVIUS

Rear Dash is done.....




































got to put the front dash back together and its another waiting game for the interior man to finish the Seats, Seat Belts, and door panels....


pics came out pretty dark...the color isnt that dark


----------



## CUZICAN

I CAN ALREADY PICTURE IT WITH THE TOP ON IT . THAT THING IS GONNA BE CRAZY


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 4 2010, 04:21 PM~17093831
> *I CAN ALREADY PICTURE IT WITH THE TOP ON IT . THAT THING IS GONNA BE CRAZY
> *



yeah it will be i cant wait...hell i just want to drive it now...80 and sunny...shit lol


----------



## ENVIUS

Heres as far as i can go without the rest of my parts...


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17095115
> *Heres as far as i can go without the rest of my parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that headliner!!! This topic is giving me a lot of insperation to start on mine now..:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 4 2010, 10:04 PM~17096276
> *I really like that headliner!!! This topic is giving me a lot of insperation to start on mine now..:thumbsup:
> *



thanks man.....its alot of work and time...then theres the money part lol


----------



## cadillacj

looks good


----------



## ENVIUS

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
















:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT

:0


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

i love your car, going the pink route is different from what you normally see and everything looks 100 in your car till you put them awful oversized monitors in. im begging you please think this one out


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## CHELADAS75

nice man,, looks good. i need to do the dash on my roadmaster. did you pint the dash using SEM paint?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 18 2010, 11:26 PM~17232837
> *nice man,, looks good. i need to do the dash on my roadmaster.  did you pint the dash using SEM paint?
> *



yeah thats what my interior man used on the pieces that he didnt want to wrap


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17231736
> *i love your car, going the pink route is different from what you normally see and everything looks 100 in your car till you put them awful oversized monitors in. im begging you please think this one out
> *



lol yeah they are big but i got kids and when im out crusing on those nights i cant get a baby sitter they come in handy.....the headrest are almost the size of the factory ones so its not to bad.....ill get some better pics today since i got some daylight to work with now


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## bigdoggfromaz

fucking sweet


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Renaul




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 23 2010, 04:47 PM~17282555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



um i dont have a caprice... :uh:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 23 2010, 04:01 PM~17283206
> *um i dont have a caprice... :uh:
> *


then go get one! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

a few little details to touch up here and there but i think it looks awesome


----------



## elcaballo84LTD

uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408

not a fan of pink.. but it still very nice!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

looking good


----------



## 4pump_caddy

By far one of the cleanest caddies around!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

well its finally almost done.......


----------



## topd0gg

That's one clean Caddy.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 10 2010, 09:38 AM~17441655
> *That's one clean Caddy.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks good foolio!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 10 2010, 01:16 PM~17443385
> *looks good foolio!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Lookin Good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@May 10 2010, 10:08 PM~17448560
> *Lookin Good!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*TOP TIME :wow: *


----------



## CUZICAN

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*TOP TIME :wow: *


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

looks like someone put your passenger rear seatbelt buckle on wrong


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@May 14 2010, 03:36 PM~17491287
> *looks like someone put your passenger rear seatbelt buckle on wrong
> *


 :uh: of all the things to say thats what your going to say? :roflmao:


----------



## WESTUP702

nice homie.....total cost..?


----------



## Pabloco_AZ

just curious.........................











y pink brah??


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 14 2010, 10:21 PM~17494601
> *nice homie.....total cost..?
> *


interior alone has 3100 in it with everything you see inside ... That inludes the deck and the screens


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Pabloco_AZ_@May 15 2010, 12:15 AM~17495487
> *just curious.........................
> y pink brah??
> *


because it makes people ask me that same question... People will walk across a parking lot full of cars just to ask me that same question..... It gets attention everywhere i go regardless of the location everyone looks at it with ENVY :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## HM WREKN82

LOOKS KOO, HOMIE . LET THE HATERS HATE!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO BE DIFFERENT!! LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

Came together nicely man. Out of curiosity when you say "almost done" What do you have left to do?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2010, 08:44 AM~17560437
> *Came together nicely man. Out of curiosity when you say "almost done" What do you have left to do?
> *



just a few details...some clips, some touch up paint here and there and some minor adjustments of the carpet


----------



## ghettodreams

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 6 2010, 11:59 PM~17713232
> *nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17565576
> *just a few details...some clips, some touch up paint here and there and some minor adjustments of the carpet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 15 2010, 12:03 PM~17498208
> *because it makes people ask me that same question... People will walk across a parking lot full of cars just to ask me that same question..... It gets attention everywhere i go regardless of the location everyone looks at it with ENVY :biggrin:
> *


no doubt, its definetely something you dont see alot  .. thinking outside the box :cheesy:  ...good work bro


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

nice car bro diffenetly changed my opinion about pink man...nice job...ey man wat did u hav to do inorder to get da steering wheel out???did u have to rip da airbag out, fuk around wif da computer n steering linkage???yea i've wanted to change mine bro but every1 scared to do da job...im in melbourne australia n cady fleetwoods r un heard of...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by HU5TLN_CADY_@Jun 19 2010, 09:31 AM~17831094
> *nice car bro diffenetly changed my opinion about pink man...nice job...ey man wat did u hav to do inorder to get da steering wheel out???did u have to rip da airbag out, fuk around wif da computer n steering linkage???yea i've wanted to change mine bro but every1 scared to do da job...im in melbourne australia n cady fleetwoods r un heard of...
> *



there are 4 allen head screws on the back of the wheel...loosen all 4 and the the airbag piece comes out ...all thats holding it in now should be the horn wire which comes off easily and the airbag wire ...just unplug it....then you need a 7/8s socket to remove the big nut holding the wheel down...then of course a steering wheel puller to pull the wheel it self 


takes less than 15 minutes if you have the puller ready....i didnt...lol i had to go get one


----------



## ENVIUS

and you dont have to do anything with the computer or steering linkage at all


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

thanx heaps for ur help bro.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

oh yea n were did u get dat steering wheel bro...its crazy! i cant find shit here dis aussies aint got nofin man..lol....dis might sound stupid but would any chevy cady steering wheel go on...im clueless wif the steerin part :dunno:


----------



## tubbylee3

that interior is beautiful. i love it


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by HU5TLN_CADY_@Jun 20 2010, 08:27 AM~17837269
> *oh yea n were did u get dat steering wheel bro...its crazy! i cant find shit here dis aussies aint got nofin man..lol....dis might sound stupid but would any chevy cady steering wheel go on...im clueless wif the steerin part :dunno:
> *



ebay :cheesy: just get a steering wheel with the adapter that fits up to 94 GM (93-96 fleets use the same adapter)


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2010, 10:25 AM~17854994
> *ebay  :cheesy: just get a steering wheel with the adapter that fits up to 94 GM (93-96 fleets use the same adapter)
> *


CFR performance also sells that same wheel/adapter :biggrin:


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

tanks once again brother... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

:cheesy:

more to come soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408

question for you homie.. did those front seats came off with the base? because on my deville they didnt and it was a pain in the ass to put the carpet!! i have a fleetwood now but havent really looked under


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:14 AM~19455928
> *question for you homie.. did those front seats came off with the base? because on my deville they didnt and it was a pain in the ass to put the carpet!! i have a fleetwood now but havent really looked under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow that looks like a PAIN IN THE ASS!!!

Yes the entire seat, bracket, and everything else .... 2 bolts up from...2 in the back...1 big wire hardness in the middle...the seat belt bolt and your out


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 31 2010, 03:20 PM~19469795
> *wow that looks like a PAIN IN THE ASS!!!
> 
> Yes the entire seat, bracket, and everything else .... 2 bolts up from...2 in the back...1 big wire hardness in the middle...the seat belt bolt and your out
> *


  shouldnt take me too long to change the carpet then..


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Dec 31 2010, 06:29 PM~19469860
> *  shouldnt take me too long to change the carpet then..
> *



its easy


----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@May 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17436906
> *well its finally almost done.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caddyking

i know the sun against the dash was brought up, have you driven it with the sun out? hows the reflection?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 2 2011, 03:27 AM~19479978
> *i know the sun against the dash was brought up, have you driven it with the sun out? hows the reflection?
> *


oh its HELL lol

Luckily i got some nice Oakley sunglasses with polarized lenses that take all the glare and reflection out......makes it perfect....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

nice cadi.....pink's not my thing but looks good. 

:thumbsup:

now u need to pick a better football team.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 6 2011, 09:10 AM~19519482
> *nice cadi.....pink's not my thing but looks good.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> now u need to pick a better football team.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17080184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS

My interior man came over today to fit the material for the new top


























gonna look good!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 12 2011, 05:59 PM~20076980
> *My interior man came over today to fit the material for the new top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna look good!
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 12 2011, 04:59 PM~20076980
> *My interior man came over today to fit the material for the new top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna look good!
> *


----------



## ENVIUS

did a little work to get the caddy prepped for tomorrow




































Coming tomorrow!


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ROCK OUT

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## 79 cutty

Looks good. Just need to either paint the door sills, or get some billet ones to set the carpet off nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 22 2011, 10:50 AM~20150580
> *Looks good. Just need to either paint the door sills, or get some billet ones to set the carpet off nicely!  :biggrin:
> *



i have some custom made sills


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20138729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Systamatik

dope!


----------



## ENVIUS

thanks


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:17 PM~20154704
> *i have some custom made sills
> *


Post em up! I bet they will look good on there! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good




























































:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 03:51 PM~20194149
> *the console and switch plate is in..just got to adjust the switches some but its in and dam does it look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Consol came out slick man! Looking good!


----------



## arabretard

interior is looking good homie! car will be done just in time for summer :h5:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 28 2011, 10:49 AM~20199915
> *interior is looking good homie! car will be done just in time for summer :h5:
> *



thanks man how are you doing


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## CaddyKid253

Very nice


----------



## ENVIUS

thanks


----------



## 95WOOD

how much did the interior cost you ?


----------



## "ACE"

*NOT MY TASTE IN COLORS BUT I GOTTA ADMIT IT THIS CAR LOOKS BAD ASS BRO GOOD JOB IN THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX....*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 95WOOD_@Apr 12 2011, 10:45 AM~20318677
> *how much did the interior cost you ?
> *



everything as you see it from carpet up (including tvs, switch plate, etc) 3300


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

You did a GREAT job man, I like it alot.


----------



## estrada714

looks good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## lilo

YOU DID A GREAT JOB, GREAT DESIGN, COLOR COMBO IS SICK, LOVE THE CAR FROM TOP TO BOTTOM. Great creation homie! All I Can say is :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Diesel_187

This is one clean Caddy...


----------



## FLEETWOOD87

over all sick ass caddy!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

NICE WORK ON THE BUILD!:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

thanks for all the props !


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Switch Consol is sick great Idea looks ballin :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------

